# Прошу дать совет о выборе аккордеона.



## laetor (16 Мар 2013)

Уважаемые музыканты и мастера!
Намереваюсь приобрести аккордеон – освоить играть для себя (имею начальное музыкальное образование Ф-но).
Денег мало, откладывать приобретение на год не хочется.
А хватает, - с учетом, что надо будет оплатить независимого мастера для диагностики, - только на трофейные аккордеоны - выпуска 30 -х гг. "La Paloma", "Hess Klingenthal".
На фото оба с клавишами "под перламутр". 
Оба по 34 клавиши и 80 басовых кнопок – это меня устраивает.
В объявлениях пишут о них: "в хорошем состоянии, с цинковыми голосами".
Этого я не знаю, как понять "цинковые голоса"? 
Дополнительно:
- о "La Paloma"пишут: "с регистром, 2-3-х-голосый.
Хорош для учёбы, лёгкий в игре, звучание прекрасное".
Как понять: регистр - в единственном числе, а голосов 2 тире 3? Прежде чем слушать продавца, хочу предварительно узнать вообще об этой модели "La Paloma".
В Интернете не нахожу ничего, кроме редких объявлений о продаже. 
- о "Hess Klingenthal" пишут: "Компрессия хорошая".
"Истинный ариец"! Вряд ли я решусь приобрести его.
Есть другой "La Paloma", вероятно более позднего производства.
Я читала, вы советуете начинающим Weltmeister 3/4 Stella 60-х гг. Есть такие, дороже.
Тогда мне придётся обойтись без мастера, а поискать ещё, как опробовать аккордеон при покупке.
Может ли быть аккордеон расстроен, как это у пианино?
Спасибо всем, кто терпеливо прочитал, и особо спасибо каждому, кто выскажется конструктивно.
Ольга Дмитриевна


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Мар 2013)

Непонятно, зачем вам музейные экспонаты, если хотите освоить инструмент для себя (если только показывать гостям?). Weltmeister 3/4 Stella вполне вам хватит. Да и по ценам Weltmeister можно найти очень недорого.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (17 Мар 2013)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Непонятно, зачем вам музейные экспонаты, если хотите освоить инструмент для себя (если только показывать гостям?). Weltmeister 3/4 Stella вполне вам хватит. Да и по ценам Weltmeister можно найти очень недорого.


 Польностью согласен!) Если немного получше, можно купить немного дороже. Это Weltmeister Caprice, или Weltmeister Meteor. Очень достойные модели. Я с ними даже выступал)


----------



## Ghelios (18 Мар 2013)

Поддерживаю всех! Для начального обучения Weltmeister stella наилучший вариант, забудте про трофейные экспонаты и всякие советские, типа "Полтава", "Красный партизан" и т.д. Вельтмейстер просто вне конкуренции!

На что обратите внимание при покупке:
Насколько хорошо "держит мех"(компрессия).Не нажимайте ни на что, просто потяните мех, в хорошем инструменте он будет еле-еле расходится.

Проверте все голоса: Включите тутти"(регистр с наибольшим колличеством точек) и проверте каждую ноту в правой клавиатуре на сжим и разжим. Слушайте внимательно, звук у каждой ноты должен быть одинаковым.(я имею ввиду не строй, а набор голосов)

Пару голосовмастер вам может заменит, в случае их непригодности, это будет не дорого.

Проверте под крышкой клапаны, фетр иногда ест моль, а побитые молью клапаны тоже прийдется менять.

Удачи в поисках"!


----------



## laetor (19 Мар 2013)

Уважаемый voldemar-60, спасибо за ответ! Убедили вопросом и уверенностью.
Точно, дальше от столиц инструменты продают дешевле (частные лица, не магазин).

Уважаемый _Scandalli_, спасибо за ответ! Конечно хочется "получше". Когда прослушиваю разные инструменты (представляет В.Бутусов), то хочется тот, у которого больше вариантов разных звучаний.
Продавец (крымский татарин) о W.Caprice пишет "завораживающе яркий звук", а о W.Meteor – "практически не играный". Но, дай судьба приобрести любой из названых, там посмотрю, насколько быстро удастся освоить и где играть…

Уважаемый Ghelios, спасибо за ответ! Спасибо за совет о проверке при покупке, очень полезно! Я составляю перечень всех "моментов", какие надо проверять и – как. Придётся ещё почитать о механике (с фетром справлюсь сама) и настрое аккордеона (в мае буду в Киеве и проездом в Симферополе; надеюсь, сумею купить). 

Благополучия всем вам, уважаемые!
О.Д.


----------



## 808 (30 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте!ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ,ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЗА ИНСТРУМЕНТ!
Мне достался в наследство от отца аккордеон ROYAL STANDARD MONTAFANA.Инструмент хороший,но то что я видела в интернете фото-то он у нас не такой!Рисунок решетки совсем другой и клавиши цвета слоновой кости,и цвет регитстров-черный.Не знаю с чем связаны эти различия,но отец говорил,что инструмент редкий!
Спасибо!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Июл 2013)

Фото в студию!


----------



## 808 (7 Авг 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,Здравствуйте,я выставила его на продажу,вот ссылка http://bazar.hotprice.ua/view/1734383/prodam-akkordeon-royal-standard-montafana.
htm посмотрите пожалуйста,там фото!Сюда выгрузить не получилось!Спасибо!


----------

